# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Why does my father want to hurt me?

## Ratherblue2

My father thinks I am insane and I think he go around telling people I am crazy and mentally ill.I feel pressure when he is around and I dont think our strained relationship can recover even after all these years.I felt I have bipolar disorder but I will ask my doctor on text messages to confirm

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry that things are so strained between you. Have you told him how it's making you feel?

----------


## Paula

Im sorry, lovely  :Panda: . You talk to your doctor over text?

----------


## Ratherblue2

> I'm sorry that things are so strained between you. Have you told him how it's making you feel?


He always got angry around me,no point sitting down and talk




> IÂm sorry, lovely . You talk to your doctor over text?


No,but I got his phone no,will talk to him when my appointment is up

----------


## Suzi

When is your next appointment?

----------


## Ratherblue2

In another two week

----------


## Suzi

Sorry, I'm a bit confused... 
Do you have an official diagnosis of bipolar? 
Do you live with your father? Why would he be making such comments about you being crazy?

----------


## Ratherblue2

My doctor says I have depression/anxiety
I lived with him,maybe my relationship with him is strained,it’s a long history...people hurt each other because of stress

----------


## Paula

In what way is he hurting you?

----------


## Suzi

Is it physical hurt? Who do you live with when you aren't living with him?

----------


## Fuego853

I know this is old post, but maybe I can write something here. I understand what is happening when parents do not support you. It can be frustrating and painful. When I was a kid, my mom used to talk to her friends that I am weird girl, that I don't want to hang out with other kids my age, that I'm antisocial, quiet etc. But I was really smart and had good behaviour. I do not know why, but sometimes people who don't suffer from depression don't understand our state od mind.  :(:

----------


## Paula

Im sorry, lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

As a mother to 3 children all of whom do things in different ways to the stereotypical normal.... I think it's really sad that it was seen as a negative by your parents. I think it's nothing more than an honour to help them through on their own paths....

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> My father thinks I am insane and I think he go around telling people I am crazy and mentally ill.I feel pressure when he is around and I dont think our strained relationship can recover even after all these years.I felt I have bipolar disorder but I will ask my doctor on text messages to confirm


Emotional abuse its not good, and never has been. Your father should not be doing this, but you could be just being paranoid. I think you should talk to him and confront him about it. Speak to your doctor as you said, and he will do an analysis on your mental wellbeing.

----------

